# Happy Thanksgiving All



## letscook (Nov 25, 2009)

Since everyone will be in the Kitchen tommorrow, I wish everyone a Happy and Safe Thanksgiving.


----------



## Constance (Nov 25, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 25, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Feb 22, 2010)

Happy thanks giving to all.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Feb 23, 2010)

Um, Thanksgiving was 3 months ago, more if you are Canadian! Happy Halloween!


----------



## babetoo (Feb 24, 2010)

what happened to the easter bunny? he is still getting ready here. lol


----------



## roadfix (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm lost.  Can someone please help me?


----------



## froggythefrog (Feb 24, 2010)

I think someone just wanted to post a picture of their kitchen.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow , I appreciate your post picture of the kitchen . 

________
Cleanliness is next to God


----------



## GB (Feb 25, 2010)

CookLikeJulia said:


> Wow , I appreciate your post picture of the kitchen .
> 
> ________
> Cleanliness is next to God


I am confused. Are you thanking yourself? You were the one who posted the picture of your kitchen.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Feb 25, 2010)

CooklikeJ You got some weird posts. Are you testing a AI pc to see if it can fool a forum?


----------

